# Gamefisher 5hp question please help.



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

A guy up the street is selling a 5hp gamefisher that does run for $100. I was wandering if that was a fair price. He said it could use a tuneup. I have a 14ft jon with a 10hp limit. I think I might pick it up if you guys think thats a good deal. Anyone own one or have any experience with one. I think it is about 10 yrs old.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Is it Air or water cooled? Air cooled are noisy!! Sounds like a weed eater or small lawn mower. Ask him to start and run it first. $100.00 is a decent price though if it runs good. You can also get parts for them at most all NAPA stores and I believe sears catalog.


----------



## Be one with the fish! (May 21, 2006)

From my experience looking for gas motors, I would say thats a good deal , even though i have yet to find a gas motor yet. By chance do you want to give me directions to garage sale?


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

I have a 7.5 HP Gamefisher and I think its a 1981 or so. The older small HP motors by Sear's Gamefisher are air cooled with water cooled exhaust. If there are two small holes on the shaft about half way down then its a water-cooled exhaust. The water cooled exhaust helps to lesson the noise of the motor. It is not too loud of sound once it is pumping water. I bought mine from a member and it has ran great. The only thing I did just for my own precaution was that I changed the plug. For $100 and it runs, you cannot beat it. The only thing with an air-cooled motor is that you cannot run it wide open continuously for a length of time or the motor will get hot. If you run it around half way or so, it will run easily for a couple hours without it overheating.


----------



## bronzebackyac (Apr 19, 2005)

The model indicates that it is a 1977 yr. model. Is this still a good deal if it runs OK.


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

Have him tank run it for you to see how hard it is to start it and how long will it stay running before it dies out. Mine takes about 3-5 pulls to get it to fire up. When I first go it, it took alot more pulls to get it fired but once I soaked the firing chamber and the carb in carb cleaner overnight for two nights, it helped it out a lot. Now when I run the motor, I run it with the carb cleaner/fuel stabilizer additive by Penzoil with my gas mixure and I have not had any problems starting it and having it stay running.


----------

